# What is the best route from Laredo to Guanajuato?



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm from the East Coast and going to cross the boarder at Laredo. I live in Guanajuato state, what is the best highway to take?
Google Maps shows either:
- Mexico 57 S (9.5 hours)
- Mexico 101 (12 hours)
I don't care too much about the time, if the road is better. Plus 57 takes you through Monterrey and I don't know about the traffic there.

Which road is better? safer? less tolls?

Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Laredo, Monterrey, yo don't enter the city, Saltillo, don't go into the city either, Matehuala, San Luis Potosi


----------

